# WHAT TIME WILL MY HEDGIE GET TO FULL SIZE?



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

Okay, so, my Hodgy is almost exactly 5 months, and my mom and i are wondering when he's going to stop growing. he's already pretty big, but idk if he's supposed to get bigger, or what? what time do hedgies USUALLY stop growing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Hedgehogs are considered to have become adults around their 6th month of life.

That being said obesity is a problem in some hedgehogs is your hedgehog able to fully ball up and tuck his/her head away?

Are there fatty flaps on his/her legs?

If so you have an obese hedgehog and should take steps with lower fat food and reduction in treats and getting them to exercise to get them to their proper weight


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Hedgehogs are considered to have become adults around their 6th month of life.
> 
> That being said obesity is a problem in some hedgehogs is your hedgehog able to fully ball up and tuck his/her head away?
> 
> ...


no, he's able to ball up, and he's not flabby AT ALL...i just wondered. thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Hedgehogs are considered to have become adults around their 6th month of life.
> ...


I hope you didn't take offense I mentioned it cause with all capital letters it is seen as yelling and alarm as if you felt your hedgehog was getting to big.

Your hedgehog should reach its full size within a month give or take


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog (Apr 3, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> HodgepodgeHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > TWCOGAR said:
> ...


oh, no, sorry, i didn't mean to give that impression. i was just thinking about how much he can stretch out , and so i was trying to emphasize that.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily reached her full size as far as how much bigger her frame got, around a year, I think. But she continued to put on some weight until this past year, so she went from around 360 to 520 grams. She's not obese, though the vet said that she shouldn't gain any more weight. I've since gotten her down a bit to between 480-500 grams.

Also, on the subject of all caps, you might want to avoid doing that with topics in the future. As TWCOGAR said, all caps comes across as yelling and no one likes being yelled at, even on the internet.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Lily reached her full size as far as how much bigger her frame got, around a year, I think. But she continued to put on some weight until this past year, so she went from around 360 to 520 grams. She's not obese, though the vet said that she shouldn't gain any more weight. I've since gotten her down a bit to between 480-500 grams.


Glad you posted this, Lilysmommy. I knew I had seen a post from LizardGirl a while back that said anywhere between 6 months to 1 year, but I didn't feel it was necessary for me to post since I have no experience with watching a hedgehog grow up. I don't like posting information that I'm not positive of, or can't quote from someone more knowledgeable.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> I don't like posting information that I'm not positive of, or can't quote from someone more knowledgeable.


Thanks!! What a unique and refreshing approach! :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

MissC said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like posting information that I'm not positive of, or can't quote from someone more knowledgeable.
> ...


I know, right? I would feel rude telling someone that they shouldn't give advice on things they have no knowledge of, so I just don't post and hope that other, more experienced people share their experiences.


----------

